# Neuer pc ca. 400&euro; ohne Festplatte und Graka



## Lui21 (29. Februar 2012)

I möchte mir n neuen Pc zum zocken zusm stellen. Festplatte und Graka brauch ich nicht ( festplatte hab ich schon (Sata 2) und Graka rüst ich nach. Betriebsystem hab ich auch ( win7 64bit). Also wie gesagt zum zocken... Usb 3 wär mir wichtig. Hd ready fernseher als Bildschirm ( will mir aber auch n Monitor mit full hd 1900 px kaufen)
Danke


----------



## Lyph (29. Februar 2012)

Kann ich da was aufrüsten?

Anderes Netzteil

Sandy bridge CPU jetzt kaufen oder noch warten auf Ivy bridge?

Sind das nicht alles von dir schon erstellte Themen, die dieses Thema behandeln ?


----------



## Lui21 (29. Februar 2012)

Ja aber es sagen viele, dass sich jeden Tag was ändert bei den Komponenten. Deshalb die frage.


----------



## Lyph (29. Februar 2012)

Ja schon, jedoch muss man dann nicht jede Woche einen neuen Beitrag eröffnen.
Ein Beitrag für eine Zusammenstellung ist ausreichend.
Sagen dir die Vorschläge nicht zu, kannst du das ja in dem gleichen Beitrag so schreiben und diskutieren.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Februar 2012)

Lui21 schrieb:


> Ja aber es sagen viele, dass sich jeden Tag was ändert bei den Komponenten. Deshalb die frage.


 
Doch nicht jeden Tag  

Kommt ja auch nicht jeden Tag ein neues Auto raus oder?  Die Preise ändern sich vllt. jeden Tag. Ein Thema reicht.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Wie is der so für des Geld? Kann man damit auch  Fotos/Videos bearbeiten und Battlefield auf hoch spielen?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Nein, die GTX550Ti ist recht lahm und nicht für FullHD Gaming geeignet.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Ok danke


----------



## ACDSee (2. März 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig überblicke brauchst du noch:


Gehäuse + ggf. Lüfter
Netzteil
Mainboard
CPU
RAM
Brenner (DVD/Blu-Ray?)
 Für 400 Euro, zum Zocken.

Plant man in etwa so:


  035 Euro - Ram: 1333er 1,5V ohne hohe Kühlrippen
  065 Euro - brauchbares Netzteil (Be Quiet L8 530 Watt)
dann bleiben 300 Euro Rest.

Ich würde spontan ~220 Euro in CPU + Brett stecken:


Intel Core i5-2400
ASRock H61M/U3S3
  60 Euro ins gutes Gehäuse (Sharkoon T28 blau / rot / Fractal Design Core 3000 / Antec Three Hundred Two) und 
  20 in einen Brenner (LG Electronics GH22NS50 oder 70/90).


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer pc ca. 400€; ohne Festplatte und Graka*

Ist des Board auch gut? Sry ich kenn mich nich damit aus^^


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Ja, wenn Dir die Ausstattung des Boards reicht, ist das prima


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Ähm was ist da alles dran? Also mir wäre wichtig, dass ich vorne USB 3 Ports habe. Und welches könntet ihr mir sonst empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Das Board ist schon OK von der Ausstattung (SATA3 und 2x  USB3 extern hinten). Wenn Du ein Gehäuse, z.B. das Sharkoon T28, nimmst, bei dem der Front-USB3-Anschluss extern angeschlossen wird, hast Du Front-USB3.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Ich wollte genau das gleiche Gehäuse nehmen  Und wie geht des dann?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Da wird das Kabel des Front USB3-Anschlusses durch das Gehäuse nach hintengeführt und dann hinten am Board angeschlossen, so wie hier: http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p...b_l_Cooltek_K3_Evolution_USB3.0_Montage-3.jpg


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Ok dann wollte ich euch diese Kombi nochmal absegnen lassen 

Kopie von hoffentlich richtig^^ 25.02.2012, 19:27 | Geizhals EU

Passt alles ins Gehäuse rein? Ne Festplatte und GRAKA würd ich noch iwann nachrüsten... Passen die beiden dann auch noch rein?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Hast Du im Moment noch eine alte Grafikkarte rumliegen? Denn sonst wird es schwierig  Das Board hat keine Grafikschnittstelle  Da müsstest Du das ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBG90-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals EU nehmen.

Die beiden Gehäuselüfter kannst Du eigentlich weglassen, die Serienlüfter sind schon OK, aber jetzt nicht silent.

Rest ist prima


----------



## Bruce112 (2. März 2012)

geht doch nicht wie wills du einkaufen in polen ,willst du für jeden artikel jedes mal versand bezahlen !

was für ne netzteil hast du denn momentan, da du ja eh keine neue grafikarte kaufst kannst  du sie  vieleicht weiter benutzen .

aber dafür muß man sehen welche netzteil das ist ?


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Also passt des so?
Kopie von hoffentlich richtig^^ 25.02.2012, 19:27 | Geizhals EU
Und daran kann man auch jede Festplatte und Grafikkarte reintun? 530 Watt NT siehe liste^^


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Ja, passt alles. Da passt jede Grafikkarte rein  HDD sowieso.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Kann ich dann auch iwann mal ne SSD reintun?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Ja, das ist kein Problem.  Wenn Du SATA3 nativ im Chipsatz haben willst (ist aber nur messbar schneller), müsstest Du ein H67  Board nehmen, z.b. ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Bruce112 (2. März 2012)

Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Window USB3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Computer

ASRock H61iCafe Intel H61 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop -


550W Thermaltake Smart 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

normalweise brauchst du keine extra cpu kühler zu nehmen boxed reicht auch aus .


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das ist kein Problem.  Wenn Du SATA3 nativ im Chipsatz haben willst (ist aber nur messbar schneller), müsstest Du ein H67  Board nehmen, z.b. ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Was ist SATA3 nativ? 

Edit: @Bruce112: 

Kannste mir noch n anderes Netzteil empfehlen? Weil des nicht verfügbar ist 

Noch ne Frage an alle:
Was mach ich mit dem PC wenn ich keine Festplatte hab? Kann ich des iwie auf ner externen speichern? hab da ne 2,5" 500GB


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Lui21 schrieb:


> Was ist SATA3 nativ?



Da ist SATA3 mit im Chipsatz, das ist eben etwas schneller als beim H61 Chipsatz, bei H61 geht SATA3 nur über einen extra Controller.


----------



## Bruce112 (2. März 2012)

450W Thermaltake Smart 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

da du denn cpu sowiso nicht ocen kannst reicht auch unter normalen umstanden auch eine 450 watt netzteil ,aller 560 gtx ti ,570 gtx 

ich habe selber ne 2500K oc + 4 lüfter + lüftercontroller + 470 gtx oc und hab bei battliefield 3 online 380 watt - 400 watt auslastung 

550W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAPM550 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook andere netzteil

beim pure power serie hast du 2 jahre garantie 

nimm den thermalthek 5 jahre garantie 

oder den rasurbo ist auch gut soll Cougar technik drin sein + ist auch modular

oder den hier ist zwar etwas über zu viel aber kein problem oder nimm den kleinen bruder 500 watt 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p778609_600W-Sharkoon-WPM600-80--Modular.html  für den preis + modular kann man hier nichts falsch machen


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Hi,
ich mach mir schon die ganze Zeit Gedanken, weil ich Angst hab (weil ich noch Schüler bin und deshalb nich so viel Geld bekommen) dass wenn die neuen Ivy Bridges (wann kommen die eig ca?) rauskommen, die Sandys billiger werden....
Und bei diesem Netzteil

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219bde9bc3ccd3b239dbb25d10918e9850835ed17d93c


Ist das was gescheites für den Preis? Und welches Main würdet ihr jetzt nehmen? Und welches Main soll ich nehmen? 

Edit:
Ist alles so richtig? Und ist der PC leise wenn ich ihn so kaufen würde?:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219bde9bc3ccd3b239dbb25d10918e9850835ed17d93c


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Hallo??


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Pushen nix gut hier  

Außerdem ist Dein Warenkorb leer


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Wie mache ich es öffentlich?

Edit: Ist es jetzt öffentlich?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219bde9bc3ccd3b239dbb25d10918e9850835ed17d93c

und könnte ich rein theoretisch auch 16GB Ram reintun? *_*


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Ja, jetzt geht es.

HDD würde ich eine 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer nehmen, bei Hitachi sind die Ausfallraten recht hoch.

Die Enermax Lüfter kannst Du weglassen, beim Gehäuse sind bereits 3 Lüfter dabei. Das Netzteil ist etwas oversized, da würde auch ein 450W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAP450 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software gut ausreichen.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Kann ich auch 16 GB Ram in diese Main tun?

ASRock H67M-GE/HT Intel H67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail - Computer Shop

Is des Main gut? Und ist der PC leise?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Da es 4 RAM-Slots hat, kannst Du da auch 16GB RAM einbauen.

Das Mainboard ist sehr gut ausgestattet, u.a. mit USB3-Frontpanel und Fernbedienung.

Die Lüfter im Sharkoon T28 sind ganz OK aber nicht silent tauglich. Falls Du es sehr leise haben willst, würde ich die beiden Enermax Lüfter doch mit dazukaufen, und die Serienlüfter austauschen.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Also so?:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2192715d9e9e744034d734e25fe1d499e555bec141369

Fehlt da jetzt noch was außer der Graka?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Passt  ABer wozu 16GB RAM?  8GB reichen zum Spielen völlig aus für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Zum Fotos/videos bearbeiten . Und ich finds iwie cooler wenn man sagen kann: 16gb Ram *_*
16GB und 8 merkt man den unterschied bei fotos bearbeiten und so?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Nö, das hat nur Vorteile bei aufwändiger Videobearbeitung.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Also lieber keine 16?  Und welche Graka könntest du empfehlen für dieses System? Man sollte BF3 auf ULTRA spielen können


----------



## sc4rfac3 (2. März 2012)

du wirst ohne wirklich richtig aufwändige Videobearbeitung selten nur annähernd den Ram ausnutzen können. Ich empfehle dir max. 8gb


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Für FullHD: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Und die geht da auch rein? 
Edit: Würdet ihr des so bestellen?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2192715d9e9e744034d734e25fe1d499e555bec141369

Oder gibts iwas was man verbessern sollte?


----------



## sc4rfac3 (2. März 2012)

was bitte möchtest du mit 600 Watt?
Was möchtest du denn mit 16gb ram machen?


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

^^ Mir wird immer gesagt spar nich am NT und deshalb 600 Watt  Und 16GB RAM zum Angeben^^

Edit: Vlt überleg ichs mir ja noch^^
Aber ist sonst alles gut? Und wie bekomm ich da des Betriebssystem drauf? Würde rstmal Linux benutzen und in nem Monat ca Win7 kaufen


----------



## sc4rfac3 (2. März 2012)

Ich bezweifel stark das deine Komponenten mehr als 500 Watt fressen. Der Trend geht ja eher zurück.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Is doch egal kann aufjeden fall nich schaden, oder  
Und is sonst alles ok?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Lui21 schrieb:


> ^^ Mir wird immer gesagt spar nich am NT und deshalb 600 Watt



Das ist aber nicht auf die Leistung, sondern auf die Qualität des Netzteils bezogen  Der Rechner wird nicht mehr als ~300 Watt unter Last ziehen (mit einer GTX560TI 448core), also ist ein 600 Watt Netzteil eher sinnfrei. Ein gutes Netzteil um die 450 Watt reicht völlig aus, z.B. das Cougar A450 oder be Quiet! Straight Power E8 oder E9 500


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

soll ich des bequiet! E8 oder E9 500 nehmen? welches ist besser?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Das E9 ist etwas aktueller und minimal effizienter. Das E8 ist aber auch sehr gut, wenn Du aufs Budget achten musst, eher  das E8.


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Also dann insgesamt so?:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2193221779d1785c579b66e07a696a6578db1bc8d45ee


----------



## LeCPU (2. März 2012)

Eigentlich schon, aber bist ja über deine 400 Euro hinaus ... 

Theoretisch gibt es ja immer etwas zu verbessern. Aber ansonsten gut


----------



## Lui21 (2. März 2012)

Ja wegen der Festplatte...
<ich kauf mir statt der 1TB für 100€ne gebrauchte 160GB und rüste ne nadere nach, wenn sie günstiger werden


----------



## sc4rfac3 (2. März 2012)

Das wird wohl leider auch noch etwas dauern bis die Preise für HDD's sinken. Das sind echt Mörderpreise!


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Aber werdendie Sandys billiger wenn die Ivys kommen? Und wann kommen ungefähr die Ivys?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Ivy kommt in ein paar Monaten, ich glaube nicht, dass Sandy dann generell günstiger wird, die werden halt von IvyBridge abgelöst. Könnte aber schon sein, dass man bei manchem Händler ein Schnäppchen machen kann.


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

gibts iwie ne 30 Tage test version von win7?Weil ich erst nächstes monat WIN7 kaufen kann, weil die Festplatte so teuer ist.....


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Ja, gibt es: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Wenn Du es per USB-Stick installieren willst: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Ist diese Festplatte gut?

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) | Geizhals Deutschland

hat 2 TB und kostet 100€!? Des is doch billig, oder?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Der Preis ist OK. Leider bietet die HDD nur 1 Jahr Herstellergarantie.


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Hast du Erfahrungen damit? Ich wundere mich grad ein bisschen, weil diese hier

Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (HD103SM) | Geizhals Deutschland

kostet auch 100€ und hat nur 1TB


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Erfahrung habe ich damit nicht, mir sind Festplatten über 1000GB etwas suspekt, denn Rücklaufquoten aktueller Festplatten steigen mit ihrer Kapazität


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Dann so?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2192ee2246cf982a72fa478c07243e0f03790b22344f9

Ich brauch doch die 2 Lüfetr garnicht, oder? Es sind doch schon welche im Gehäuse drinnen, oder?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Lui21 schrieb:


> Ich brauch doch die 2 Lüfetr garnicht, oder? Es sind doch schon welche im Gehäuse drinnen, oder?



Liest Du meint Posts überhaupt?  : 



Softy schrieb:


> Die Enermax Lüfter kannst Du weglassen, beim Gehäuse sind bereits 3 Lüfter dabei.





Softy schrieb:


> Die beiden Gehäuselüfter kannst Du eigentlich  weglassen, die Serienlüfter sind schon OK, aber jetzt nicht  silent.


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Sorry 
Aber sind die leise?? Also die im Gehäuse?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Ungedrosselt laufen die mit 1200rpm wenn ich nicht irre, also schon hörbar. Du kannst sie aber am Board anschließen, dann kannst Du sie im BIOS oder über eine Software steuern.

ggf. brauchst Du dann ein Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

hmm dann nehm ich die 2 doch.... Die sind nicht hörbar, oder? Oder fast nicht


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Die sind sehr leise  Sinnvoll wären auch 2x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle zum Entkoppeln der Lüfter.


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Also insgesamt so:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2197b257b37da2fcc94aa53763028956366e07c848b26

was ist entkoppeln? 

Edit: Also dann so:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2194af521f1830ad4464f85ac3e5b9ad0e3477febd077


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Die Entkopplung verhindert, dass sich Vibrationen vom Lüfter auf das Gehäuse übertragen. Die Montage ist recht fummelig, lohnt sich aber imo auf jeden Fall


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Bist du sicher, dass ich das hinbekomme? Das entkoppeln und so..... Und ich hab immer noch angst, dass ich des nicht zusm bauen kann


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

So schwer ist das nicht mit dem Zusammenbau. Wenn Du Dir ein gutes How-to danebenlegst, z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html, schaffst Du dann schon. Da ist Lego-Technik ab 12 Jahre komplizierter 

Außerdem gibt es ja noch Hilfe hier im Forum.


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Was brauche ich alles zum zusammenbauen? Also mussi ch da noch was kaufen?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Sonst musst Du nichts kaufen, Kabel und so sind beim Mainboard bzw. Netzteil bzw. Gehäuse mit im Lieferumfang


----------



## Bruce112 (3. März 2012)

Wöfür brauchst 16 gb speicher 8gb speicher werden nicht mal beansprucht ?

8gb speicher reichen aus . wieviel lüfter willst du eigentlich einbauen in den gehäsue 20 stück 

da sind schon lüfter dabei .

wiso willst du micro atx board nehmen ? + bist du sicher das du diese gehäuse nehmen willst weil rote leds macht aggresiv + ich dachte du willst 400 euro ausgeben .

anstadt den board zu nehmen nimm den ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop

usb 3 ist auch drin ,

und ist billiger und hier hast du neuste schnik schnak drin wiso nimmst du den Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Window USB3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz nicht der ist besser 

hatt alles drin luft technisch ist der viel besser Thermaltake - Germany - Commander MS-I - VN40001W2N für ssd optimal + und hier wird auch nichts verschraubt sondern eingeklemmt .

der hatt sogar unten noch luft löcher was erst bei teueren gehäuse drin ist


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer pc ca. 400 euro; ohne Festplatte und Graka*

Also ist das, von dir genannte Mainboard besser? Ich kenn mich damit nicht aus. Passt da der Ram auch? Also arbeiten die gut zusm? Passt in das Gehäuse alles rein? Laufwerk, 3,5" Festplatte? Passt der CPU auf des Main? Ne nich 20 Lüfter! Nur will ich, dass der PC so leise wie möglicht ist! Ich würde auch die, die schon drinnen sind rausbauen!


----------



## Bruce112 (3. März 2012)

jep da passt alles rein board ist auch neueste Z chipsatz 

und beeil dich der board hatt eben 72 euro gekostet jetzt kostet er 78 euro 


ja ram passt auch rein 8gb reichen total aus ,ja die arbeiten sehr gut zusammmen , ja in den ghäuse passt sogar ne floppy laufwerk wie man in bild sieht vorne , ja festplatte passt auch rein ,
ja cpu passt auch rein , einzige hitze ensteht bei dier grafikarte das wars auch .

eine lüfter ist schon drin nimm noch eine für vorne das reicht oder 2 keine ahnung

diese entkoppler benutze ich selber damals haben die noch 5 euro gekostet .

wenn du nicht in köln wohnst kannst du direkt im laden kaufen die sind sehr gut die gehen auch nicht kaputt vor dem einlochen ins lüfter +gehäuse warmes wasser legen und danach mit zange oder pinzente oder sonnenblumenöl nehmen von küche  ziehen und sitzt perfekt und ist leise .http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/871531/AKASA-PC-LUeFTER-SCHWINGUNGSDAeMPFER/?ref=search


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Also so?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2197ad5f851923ca4976a799708582d32748f2e23e051

hab mir die bewertungen des von dir genannten Mainboard angeschaut und da schreiben einige, dass der Pcie Slot sehr leicht kaputt geht


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Sieht prima aus


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Ok. Ich werde mir dann das kaufen 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2197ad5f851923ca4976a799708582d32748f2e23e051

bin ich da bei diesem Mainboard (siehe link oben) auch auf dem neuersten stand?


----------



## Bruce112 (3. März 2012)

ab und zu kommen halt modelle die manchmal von werk aus kaputt sind dann tauschen lassen 

aber diese board ist besser


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

welches ist besser? des von dir oder des aus meiner liste?


----------



## Bruce112 (3. März 2012)

ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual in deiner liste sehe ich die ,was ich auch gut finde Z chipsatz oc board wenn du mal später den cpu wechseln willst + übertakten willst brauchst du dann nicht den baord zu wechseln .

zb 2500K oder 2600K kommende ivy bridge cpu 

P chipsatz + H chipsatz= Z chipsatz verhairatet .

H chipsatz kannst du den igp benutzen aber nicht Übertakten ,P chipsatz kannst du übertakten aber dafür nicht den IGP nutzen ,

Z chipsatz kann alle beide IGP benutzen + Übertakten + Soll SSD festplatten schneller befeuern , wow wie es aussieht hollst du den rekord ein 9 seiten diskussion über Pc kauf !

und dieser board hatt auch Pcie express 3.0 ob das vorteile bringt muß man auf die kommenden  neuen nvida karten sehen können .


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Softy was würdest du sagen? des aus meiner liste oder des? 
ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop


----------



## Bruce112 (3. März 2012)

welche hast du den drin bei dier ?

und wiso fragst du bitte Softy bezahlt der für dich , ich hab dir geschrieben die vorteile von den board ,du mußt entscheiden das ist dein pc und nicht Softy pc ,

der arbeitet doch glaub ich im online shop ,ist auch normal das er schreibst nimm den damit der lager leer wird .

preis sagt doch alles preis leistung .

wahrscheinlich muß ich Lehrer werden in der Schule unterrichten wie man nach Preis leistung im online shops einkaufen geht .

Z board ist eine gesamt packet wo du schon alles drin hast


----------



## 23tom23 (3. März 2012)

Also ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass man lieber nochmal bei einem User mit mehr Beiträgen und ohne Rechtschreibfehler in jedem Satz nachfragt....


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> der arbeitet doch glaub ich im online shop ,ist auch normal das er schreibst nimm den damit der lager leer wird .


Ein Z68 Board ist völlig sinnfrei, wenn Du nicht übertakten willst.


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

23tom23 schrieb:


> Also ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass man lieber nochmal bei einem User mit mehr Beiträgen und ohne Rechtschreibfehler in jedem Satz nachfragt....


 
Danke 

@Softy: Also des, was auf der Liste ist?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Ja, das Asrock H67M GE/HT ist prima und sehr gut ausgestattet (u.a. USB3-Frontpanel,  Fernbedienung, SATA3...).


----------



## Lui21 (3. März 2012)

Wie überrede ich meine Mutter (bin 13) am besten, damit sie mir erlaubt den PC zu bestellen?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Puh, keine Ahnung. Vielleicht mit viel Geschirr spülen und Rasen mähen   Oder Du sagst ihr, dass fundierte PC-Kenntnisse heutzutage äußerst wichtig sind, und sie das als Investition in Deine Zukunft sehen soll


----------



## Lui21 (4. März 2012)

Kann man da noch iwo n bissl was sparen? Und ein i5 2500(k) rentiert sich nicht, oder


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Du könntest einen AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 960T 4x 3.00GHz So.AM3 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, + ASRock 970 Extreme3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop nehmen.


----------



## Lui21 (4. März 2012)

Is der auch zum spielen zu empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Ja, der hält auch sehr gut mit  Der i5 ist aber etwas schneller und sparsamer.


----------



## Lui21 (4. März 2012)

nee ich glaub ich nehm lieber n intel


----------



## Lui21 (4. März 2012)

und was heisst 3GB/s? bei dieser Festplatte:

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer

Weil es ist ein 7200rpm und es gibt a welche die 6GB/s haben! Ist 6GB/s besser? Und was heisst GB/s


Edit: sry für doppelpost


----------



## coroc (4. März 2012)

GB/s ist die Abkürzung für Gigabyte pro Sekunde; es meint die Schreib oder Lese Geschwindigkeit der Festplatte,
6 GB/s ist besser


----------



## Lyph (4. März 2012)

Nein das ist falsch. Es sagt nur, dass es S-ATA 6 GB/s Geschwindigkeit unterstützt. Da aber Festplatten nicht mal ansatzweise S-ATA 3 GB/s erreichen ist die Samsung empfehlenswert.

Wie schnell (Schreib-/Lesegeschwindigkeit) eine Festplatte letztendlich läuft bestimmt in erster Linie die Umdrehungszahl (rpm) und dann die Reaktionszeit (ms).

S-ATA 6 GB/s ist im Zusammenhang mit Festplatten also nur Irreführung an den Kunden. Nach dem Motto: größere Zahl = besser.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Hier ein Vergleichstest:*** terabytes from Hitachi, Samsung, Seagate, and WD face off - The Tech Report - Page 1[/url]

SATA 6GB/s ist bei HDD's nur ein billiger Marketingtrick.


----------



## Lui21 (4. März 2012)

Was muss ich beim zusm beachten? Wie z.b. mich entladen. Gibt es da noch n paar sachen? Weil z.b. Des mit dem entlade steht nirgendwo bei anleitungen steht. Deshalb frage ich hier nach, ob es noch andere sachen zum beachten gibt


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Entladen kannst Du Dich z.B. an einem nicht lackierten Teil der Heizung, sonst musst Du eigentlich nix weiter beachten.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Hi,
die Preise sind gestiegen :O
Um 20€    -.-


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Die Preissprünge sind normal, da hilft nur abwarten und Preise beobachten.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Oh 
Ok  danke^^


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0 weiß - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Ist das Gehäuse gut? Ist das so ein Gehäuse, wo man die Festplatten nur "einklemmen" muss und dann wieder reintun muss? Also wo man nichts schrauben muss? Und leuchtet des iwie?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Das Gehäuse kannst Du auch nehmen, ein blauer LED Lüfter ist dabei und die HDD Montage ist werkzeuglos: Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0 Review - Page 7/7 | techPowerUp


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Das ist doch der gleiche oder? Und ist da die montage einfach? ^^


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Die Montage ist genauso einfach / schwierig wie bei allen anderen Gehäusen auch.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Was sind die vor und nachteile bei diesem Gehäuse?

Edit: Oder kannst du mir vlt noch n anderes Gehäuse empfehlen?? Muss nich so ein "einklemm" Gehäuse sein^^


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland ?


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Also mir wäre vorne 1 USB 3 Port wichtig. Ob man schrauben muss oder nicht ist mir egal


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Beim Asrock H67M GE/HT ist ja ein USB3-Frontpanel mit im Lieferumfang, daher hast Du in jedem Fall 2x Front-USB3.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Und ich fänds halt cool wenns so n stylisches design wäre wie bei dem weißen  Oder eins des leuchtet 

Und was sind die nach und vorteile von dem weißen gehäuse


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Wenn es leuchten soll, kauf Dir halt LED-Lüfter, z.B. Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 

Weiße Gehäuse kannst Du Dir hier aussuchen: weiß in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

sind die auch leise


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Ja, die sind sehr leise


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Ich finde dieses Gehäuse eig richtig geil 
Sind die integrierten Lüfter leise? Und was sind die Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Welches Gehäuse meinst Du jetzt?


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Ups... Sorry^^

Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0 weiß - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Ich finde dieses Gehäuse eig richtig geil 
Sind die integrierten Lüfter leise? Und was sind die Vor- und Nachteile?Ist es leise?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Der Lüfter sollte ganz OK sein, ich würde aber vorne noch einen 2. einbauen.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Ist er auch leise? Und was sind die vor und nachteile??????????????????????????


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Mit ganz OK meine, ich dass der Lüfter von der Lautstärke eben OK ist, aber nicht silent tauglich.

Was meinst Du mit Vor- und Nachteilen? Lies Dir halt das Review durch, das ich oben verlinkt habe


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Also sind die 2 Enermax überflüssig? Oder sollte ich die 2 Enermax gegen 2 blaue Lüfter tauschen??


Edit: Also sieht die Liste dann so aus:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2193d94843c8aff30493cb186524c1d7ed45713ec0956

Sind die 2 blauen lüfter leise? habn ja 14db


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Die Herstellerangaben was die Lauststärke der Lüfter angeht, kannst Du rauchen. Denn da gibt es keine einheitlichen Test-Normen, da kann jeder Hersteller testen wie er will 

Ich würde den Serienlüfter hinten drinlassen, und für vorne noch einen 120mm Lüfter dazukaufen. Ob Du einen LED-Lüfter haben willst, musst du schon selbst entscheiden. 

Die Zusammenstellung ist ansonsten prima


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Sieht man den LED-Lüfter, wenn man den vorne reintut? :O


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Also so?: 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219e72a9b7a795a2e35d9d8d4a6acfcfe7b032d634330

Omg jetzt ist der Preis von der Festplatte schonwieder gestiegen -,-
Ist des der richtige Enermax? den soll ich dann vorne reintun, oder?

Edit: sry für doppelpost


----------



## benefull (5. März 2012)

Leds sind meist nicht sehr gut zu sehen. Bei mir zumindest ist der Effekt eher zu vernachlässigen.
Ich kann dir wenn du willst auch ein Bild machen vom Effekt. 
Du hast die PWM Variante gewählt. Dieser besitzt einen 3 Pin Anschluss soweit ich weiß und ist für Cpu-Kühler geeignet.
Dieser, ist der Richtige.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Ist der nicht auch 3Polig? Ich wäre dir echt dankbar, wenn du n bild posten könntest


----------



## benefull (5. März 2012)

Der Pwm-Lüfter hat 4 Pins sorry .
Mach jetzt nur schnell mit dem Handy Bilder und lad sie gleich hoch.
Edit: Hier das Bild.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Und ich brauch 4 pins, oder? Sry kenn mch nich aus damit 
Und was is pwm?
Des is schon n gehäuse lûfter oder?


----------



## benefull (5. März 2012)

Es ist auf dem Mainboard immer mindestens ein 4 Pins Stecker für den Lüfter des Cpu-Kühler und ein oder mehrere 3 Pin Stecker für normale Lüfter. Alternativ gibt es auch Lüftersteuerungen, wo man Lüfter regeln kann.
Zu PWM:


> Die Pulsweitenmodulation (kurz PWM) ist eine Taktmodulation. Ein Takt schaltet immer zwischen zwei festen Werten - zum Beispiel 0V und 5V. Dabei ändert sich nie die Frequenz des Signals. Lediglich die Ein- und Auszeit des Takts werden variiert. Beispiel: Bei Tastverhältnis 50% würde ein Lüfter – wie etwa ein CPU- oder Gehäuselüfter - mit etwa der halben Maximaldrehzahl laufen.


 Zitiert von Hier .

Edit: Das blau leuchtende ist ein Xigmatek Crystal CLF-F1251.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Ist der auch leise? 

Edit: kannst du dir mal bitte meine kombi anschauen? Sind die lüfter leise? Und auch die eingebautn vom gehäuse? Und ich hab ja 1 Cpu kühler. Sind alle Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard vorhanden für das was ich brauche???


----------



## benefull (5. März 2012)

Als leise empfinde ich ihn nicht, hab ihn jedoch runtergeregelt auf ca. 50%. Da hört man ihn nicht. Aber kauf lieber einen anderen. 
Den t.b. Silence hab ich in 92mm auch drin. Dieser ist auf 100% für mich unhörbar. Nimm aber wie gesagt nicht den pwm sondern den normalen. 
Dein ausgewähltes Board hat einen 4 Pin Anschluss und drei 3 Pin Anschlüsse. Also kannst du dann beide Lüfter und den Cpu-Kühler-Lüfter anschließen.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Aber es sind ja schon Kühler installiert, oder? Also im gehäuse. Unter anderem ein blauer ( den will ich auf jeden Fall haben^^) und kann ivh dann ALLE einstecken?


----------



## benefull (5. März 2012)

Ein blau leuchtender Lüfter ist bereits installiert. Wie laut der ist . Du kannst also noch zusätzlich 2 installieren. Am Besten vorne und alternativ noch oben.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Also so?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Der Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Sry bin mim handy on fahr kurz laptop hoch^^


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

hier:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2191f44c999cb61ad4f0cee0a54dd0e55abf0714d54db

Edit: Sry für doppelpost -,- Oder soll ich mir die 2 Lüfter sparen??


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Die beiden raus, und einmal den dazu: 120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Dann passt es


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Ok   danke


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Hat mainfactory auch ne filiale in mûnchen?

Edit: sry iwie überseh ich immer, dass ich schon was gepostet hab......


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Lui21 schrieb:


> Hat mainfactory auch ne filiale in mûnchen?



Nein.


----------



## Hallowach (5. März 2012)

Bestell doch einfach mit deinen Eltern zusammen im Internet. Geht schnell und spart den Aufwand.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Hab nur gedacht dass ich dann da hinfahren könnte und nicht den versand abwarten muss


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Ok hab mich doch für n blauen lüfter entschieden. Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen der leise und blau ist??^^

Edit: :O wieder doppelpost -.-


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

120x120x25 Enermax Everest Twister UCEV12 1000U/m 12dB(A) Tranparent - Computer Shop oder die bereits erwähnten T.B.Apollish


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Is der leise?? xD


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Der T.B.Apollish ist etwas leiser als der Twister Everest.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Und is der blau?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Ja : Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Ok danke ^^


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Damit Du in  5 Minuten nicht wieder einen Doppelpost hinlegst (), schreib ich jetzt mal: Bitte schön


----------



## Lyph (5. März 2012)

Ich vermisse noch die Frage: "Ist es ein Lüfter?"


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

"Dreht der sich?"


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Hört auf xD Und sry wegen den ganzen doppelposts^^


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Also so:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219decbc962feac1c8fc0840ca268027cf11a7fa86738


----------



## Valnarr (5. März 2012)

Kauf es.
Sieht gut aus, kleine Anmerkung nur, dein Gehäuse gibt es erst ab 8.3 wieder.


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Netzteil könntest Du alternativ noch einen Tick effizienter und mit Kabelmanagment nehmen: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Die Leistung reicht für jede Grafikkarte völlig aus (single GPU^^).


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Also könnte ich JEDE x-beliebige single GPU reintun?
Auch eine, die Battlefield 3 auf ultra darstellen kann?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Ja, sogar eine GTX580 oder HD7970 kannst Du damit antreiben.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Also würdest du des nehmen, oder? Aber des hat doch weniger watt :O warum kostet des dann mehr?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Weil es sehr hochwertig und effizient ist, und Kabelmanagment bietet.


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Ok! Habe die Frage auch ins Netzteil Forum gestellt und die habe dir alle zugestimmt  

Zum Bild: Also wenn man den blauen lüfter da hin baut wo des rote viereck ist, leuchtet des blau, oder? Ud kann man da n Lüfter eig hinbauen?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Da kannst Du den Lüfter hinbauen, und der wird halt etwas blau durchschimmern. Aber erwarte nicht zuviel


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

ok *_*

Edit:

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory.de?


----------



## trander (5. März 2012)

warum fragst du in 3 verschiedenen foren nach erfahrungen mit mindfactory.de? 

suche benutzen/thema erledigt


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Aber warum eig nich so? Ohne
Graka kostet des doch des gleiche, oder?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Nur zum Spielen lohnt der i7 nicht: Test


----------



## Lui21 (5. März 2012)

Und wo soll ich jetzt die Komponenten kaufen? Habe viel schlechtes über mindfactory gehört


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

mindfactory ist völlig OK, da kannst Du bedenkenlos bestellen.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (6. März 2012)

es gibt viele shops die ok sind. MF zählt ganz bestimmt dazu. Bei den ganzen Shops tut sich im Bezug auf computer Hardware nicht so wirklich viel. Jedenfalls nicht bei so vielen Komponenten.


----------



## Lui21 (6. März 2012)

Hi,
hab halt nur Angst, dass, wie es bei vielen anderen auch der Fall war, mir defekte Produkte geliefert werden und dass die des dann nicht zurücknehmen oder was falsches oder wieder was defektes liefern.


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

Da brauchst Du keine Sorgen haben, mir wurde mal was aus Versehen falsch geschickt, und einmal war eine Komponente defekt. Beides wurde von minfactory schnell und anstandslos umgetauscht


----------



## Lui21 (6. März 2012)

Ok^^ höchst warscheinlich werde ich heute bestellen


----------



## Hallowach (6. März 2012)

Wenn du es nicht sofort brauchst, lösch aus dem Warenkorb "Service Level: Gold"  Spart 5 Euro.


----------



## Lui21 (6. März 2012)

Ich lösch des immer^^ Brauch des nich  warte nurnoch auf die Antwort von Atholon oder auf eine Antwort auf meine frage im Luftkühlungs Forum

Edit: Ok habe einen gefunden. Ist der auch leise? Hier mal die Kombi: (ist die gut?)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2195c210bedcbeb886f4a99f6f9a7a0a90cd808850724


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

Den Lüfter kenne ich nicht  Der Rest sieht aber super aus


----------



## Valnarr (6. März 2012)

Ich hab den Lüfter mir in Grün bestellt, hat sehr gute Bewertungen bei Amazon.
Meiner kommt übermorgen, kann dann da mehr sagen.


----------



## Lui21 (8. März 2012)

Hi
hab mir mal ein paar Themen durchgelesen wegen dem "beQuiet bug" Jetzt hab ich iwie Angst, dass wenn ich mir das oben genannte NT kaufe, ich es in nem Monat wieder umtauschen muss....  Wurde der bereits behoben oder besteht die Gefahr immer noch?
Ps. Ich wäre dankbar wenn du deine Erfahrungen teilen würdest mit dem Lüfter Valnarr


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Das betrifft nur ältere Netzteilserien, aktuell ist mir da nichts bekannt.


----------



## Lui21 (9. März 2012)

Hi,
wie wärs eig mit nem i7? Kann ich den einfach so auf des Main stecken? Oder brauch ich da n anderes? Und welche i7 könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Weil der is ja nochmal n stück schneller, oder?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt mit dem i7^^


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

Nur zum Spielen lohnt der i7 nicht: Test: AMD


----------



## Hallowach (9. März 2012)

Also der Lüfter hat 22,5dbA, das ist etwas mehr als doppelt so laut wie andere. Entspricht aber nicht mehr als dem Ticken einer Armbanduhr 

Vielleicht eine günstigere Festplatte? 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/ - Computer


----------



## Lui21 (9. März 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen nem i5 2400  und nem i5 2400S?


----------



## Lyph (9. März 2012)

Der i5 2400S hat einen geringeren Verbrauch, also weniger TDP. Dafür wurde er jedoch auch niedriger getaktet.

Intel Core i5-2400S, 4x *2.50GHz* TDP 65W
Intel Core i5-2400, 4x *3.10GHz* TDP 95W


----------



## Lui21 (10. März 2012)

Das ist meine Liste:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219f6bb906521e3d28fd68f5e1361da8f0c7c2e8013b0

fehlt noch iwas? nciht, dass wenn alles ankommt ich merke, dass n Sata Kabel fehlt oder sowas.....

Welches Gehäuse würdet ihr nehmen? Und passt eig alles in die gehäuse rein?


----------



## Lui21 (10. März 2012)

Is des n sandy? Also der neue oder der alte?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155


----------



## Lyph (10. März 2012)

Beim Gehäuse kann man einen schlecht beraten, weil das idR Geschmackssache ist.

Hier kannst du dir nach deinen Bedürfnissen ein Gehäuse filtern: Gehäusefinder (Caseking)

Wenn du schon ein teureres Board mit internem USB 3 wählst, solltest du auch beim Gehäuse zu einem mit USB 3 am Frontpanel greifen.

Beim Laufwerk würde ich zum LG Electronics GH24NS greifen, soll ein kleines bisschen leiser sein für nicht einmal 1€ Aufpreis. Vergleich


----------



## Lui21 (10. März 2012)

Ist das

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=41226&agid=1617

Ein Sandy Cpu? Weil auf dem Foto nicht.


----------



## Softy (10. März 2012)

alle CPUs mit i5 oder i7-*2*xxx sind SandyBridge CPU's


----------



## Lui21 (11. März 2012)

ok hab jetzt doch ein bisschen mehr Geld  also hab ich mir einen i7 reingetan wie ist diese Kombi jetzt? Welchen CPU Kühler sollte ich für den i7 nehmen? Und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Cpu?


----------



## Lui21 (11. März 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219a44ab9f0405bdc69acd7728c9799c6f476ca0f0c0c


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

Der i7 macht keinen Sinn. Der Xeon E3-1230 hat wie der i7 SMT, ist nur minimal niedriger getaktet, da merkst Du aber keinen Unterschied: Intel Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Netzteil reicht auch die 480 Watt Variante völlig aus.

Der Rest sieht gut aus


----------



## Jibo (11. März 2012)

Wie Softy schon sagt, reicht auch ein 480 Watt Netzteil völlig aus.
Zum Zocken genügt als CPU ebenfalls ein i5 2320, ist mit 155 € vergleichsweise billig.


----------



## Lui21 (16. März 2012)

Cpu: intel core i5 750 4x2,67GHz 8mb Cache 2,5GT/s Intel VT EM 64T

Ram: 4gb DDR3 Ram 1333

Festplatte: 500gb

Mainboard: Asus P7Q57-MDO Intel Q57 Chipsatz Intel Matrix Storage Raid 0,1,5,10

Sound: Raltek ALC 887 6-Channel High Definition

Graka: nVidia Geforce GTS 250 1024mb

Nt: 500Watt

Den kônnte ich für 250€ von nem bekannten kaufen (wäre ein mini tower). Würde dann n neues Main+ivy bridge (wenn die rauskommen) einbauen +8 Gb Ram. Wäre der Pc 250€ wert?und wie is der sonst so?
Lg
Edit: Ohne win


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

Die CPU ist OK, die Grafikkarte ist sehr lahm. Welches Netzteil ist das genau?


----------



## Lui21 (16. März 2012)

Seasonic aber ich frag mal genau welches es ist


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

Wenn es ein S12-II oder M12-II ist, wäre es prima


----------



## Valnarr (16. März 2012)

Warum kaufst du dir jetzt nicht einfach das was man dir vorschlägt? 

Du fragst in 100 Threads immer wieder verschiedene Sachen nach.. ein mal hast du ne Grafikkarte und suchst das passende System dann ist es wieder andersherum. <.< Also entscheiden kannst du dich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Lyph (16. März 2012)

Einfach nicht mehr antworten...

Du lieferst nur weitere Gründe für Fragen wie:
- "Wie ist das Wetter bei euch?"
- "Warum ist der Himmel blau?"
- "Warum ist es nachts kälter als draußen?"


----------



## Lui21 (16. März 2012)

Lyph schrieb:


> Einfach nicht mehr antworten...
> 
> Du lieferst nur weitere Gründe für Fragen wie:
> - "Wie ist das Wetter bei euch?"
> ...



1.Schau dir mal deinen letzen Punkt an und dann reden wir weiter....
2. Hab ich halt nicht so viel Geld (bin Schüler). Deshalb versuch ich halt (wenns geht) was billiger zu bekommen...

@Softy

wär das besser?: 

AMD® Athlon™ II X4 615e (4x 2,5 GHz) Prozessor
500 GB Festplatte / 4 GB DDR3-RAM Arbeitsspeicher
AMD Radeon HD6450 1024 MB Grafik
Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 Bit)

Ausstattung
High Definition 5.1 Sound
Kartenleser

Technische Daten
Prozessor AMD® Athlon™ II X4 615e (4x 2,5 GHz)  
Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB DDR3-RAM  
Festplatte 500 GB  
Grafikkarte AMD Radeon HD6450 1024 MB  
Laufwerk 1 DVD-Brenner (Double-Layer)  
Netzwerkkarte 1x RJ45 Gigabit-LAN 10/100/1000  
Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-Bit  
Abm. (B x H x T) 18 x 36.1 x 41.6 cm  
Festplatten-Typ SATA II (300 MB/s)  
Mitgel. Software Microsoft® Office 2010 Starter, Acer Arcade™ Deluxe 4.0, Acer eRecovery Management, eSobi™, Nero® 9 Essentials, McAfee® Internet Security Suite (Trial)  
Mainboard-Steckplätze 1x PCIe x16 (1x belegt)
2x PCIe x1
1x PCI
4x DDR3 (2x belegt)  
Leistung Netzteil 250 W  
Anschlüsse Vorderseite 2x USB 2.0, Kopfhörer/Line-Out, Mikrofon/Line-In  
Anschlüsse Rückseite 4x USB 2.0, 1x LAN (10/100/1000 MBit/s), 1x DVI, 1x HDMI, 5.1 Sound

Edit: Kostet 300€


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

Würde ich nicht nehmen. Für Office zu schnell und für Gaming viel zu lahm. Nimm lieber eine der Zusammenstellungen auf den vorhergehenden Seiten.


----------



## Lui21 (20. März 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2191a2943db02836b2f2cace263488fb19df0c476eed1

Wie is des main so? Hat ja viele Aschlüsse oder?


----------



## Lyph (20. März 2012)

ASUS - Mainboards


----------



## Lui21 (20. März 2012)

hä? ich wollte fragen ob des so passt also die konfi (weil hab n bissl was verändert) und ob des main was taugt


----------



## Valnarr (21. März 2012)

Ja das passt. Aber du sagtest selber du musst aufs geld achten und nimmst dann 16 GB RAM? Willst du Videos professionell bearbeiten? ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland nimm das bord, benutze es selber, hat genug Anschlüsse sieht gut aus und kostet nur 78 Euro. 

Rest kannste so bestellen, wobei ich persönlich be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals Deutschland das kaufen würde 8nutze es ebenso selber)  reicht vollkommen, du kannst da jede mögliche Graka anschließen. <.< Und hast erneut 30 Euro gespart.
Mit RAM/MobO/MT sparst du so 80 Euro. <.<


----------



## Lui21 (21. März 2012)

wie kommen da 16gb rein? :O läuft da auch eine GE Force 560 rein
Läuft COD Black ops auf der onboard grafik


----------



## Softy (21. März 2012)

Auf niedriger Detailstufe läuft das sicher mit der IGP: Call of Duty Black Ops on Intel HD 3000 - YouTube


----------



## Lui21 (27. März 2012)

Hi,
wie ist des Mainboard so? würde gerne 1 SSD + 2 HDDs + 1 GPU aschliessen. Geht des mit dem?

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Edit: habe noch eins gefunden 

http://geizhals.at/de/669685

Kann man damit des alles aschliessen


----------



## Softy (27. März 2012)

Beide Boards sind prima und bieten genug Anschlussmöglichkeiten für die genannten Komponenten. Bei günstigen Boards sind manchmal nur 2 SATA-Kabel dabei, da müsstest Du ggf. noch welche dazukaufen, falls Du keine zu Hause rumfliegen hast.


----------



## Lui21 (27. März 2012)

Welches würdest du nehmen?


----------



## Softy (27. März 2012)

Kommt auf das Gehäuse an. Wenn Du einen internen USB3-Header brauchst, das Asus P8P67, falls nicht, das Asrock Z68 Extreme3.


----------



## Lui21 (27. März 2012)

Ôhmm also ich nehm des was in meiner konfi drinnen is. Also des schwarze thermaltake ( oda so ähnlich)und nen i5-2400. Mit front USB 3 am Gehäuse


----------



## Softy (27. März 2012)

Dann kannst Du das Asrock Z68 Extreme3 nehmen.


----------



## Lui21 (27. März 2012)

Was is ein USB 3 headder??-


----------



## Valnarr (27. März 2012)

Du fragst immer und immer wieder das selbe, zu dem in 100 Threads, du sagtest gestern du kannst erst in Mai bestellen, also halt die Füße still und warte und frag 2 Wochen vor deiner Bestellung noch ein mal.
In 2 Monaten kann viel Passieren!


----------



## Lui21 (28. März 2012)

Ja ich weis... Ich Hör jez auf


----------



## Lui21 (1. April 2012)

Hi,
da ich jetzt doch noch n bisschen Geld bekommen habe,(genügend für den PC *_*) werde ich mir noch vor Ostern den PC bestellen! Also hier mal die Sachen, die ich habe möchte: ( wenns Verbesserungen gibt bitte schreiben! )

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H67DE 3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-600W 80+Gold

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Carbide Series 300R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Ok, das ist die Liste! Weil ich ja den PC zusammenbauen lasse und weil des Gehäuse eh kein Sichtfenster hat, ist ein Kabelmanegment unnötig, oder? Gibt es noch irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Lg


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

Das Netzteil ist völlig oversized --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold reicht aus.

Ich glaube, für das Gehäuse brauchst Du ein Board mit internem USB3-Header: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI HZ77MA-G43, Intel H77, mATX, DDR3

Bei der CPU kannst Du auch den i5-2400 nehmen, der ist nur minimal langsamer.


----------



## Lui21 (1. April 2012)

bekommt man für ca.25€ein (viel) besseres Mainboard? Also ich würde gerne eine SSD und 2 HDDs anstecken. Geht des?


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

Board kannst Du nach gewünschter Ausstattung nehmen, 2 HDD's und eine SSD sind bei keinem Board ein Problem


----------

